# Bildformat unbekannt



## postfach2000a (11. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Bilddatei, die "wahrscheinlich mit einer Kodak-Cammera" aufgenommen wurden ist. Jedoch hat die Bilddatei keine Dateiendung.
Was kann ich tun, damit ich diese Datei öffnen kann?

thx 4 help

Photoshop CS3

Datei:
http://rapidshare.com/files/121698920/29-05_muta_1-12.html


----------



## chmee (11. Juni 2008)

Der simpelste Weg ist, ihr eine Endung zu verpassen, große Chancen solltest Du mit jpg haben oder mit RAW oder TIF.

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (11. Juni 2008)

Hi,
also Camera Raw müßte sie aber doch eigentlich öffnen können wenn die Kamera unterstütz wird.
Von Kodak gibt es die Formate:
KDC
PCD
FGE
Vielleicht ist da ja eins dabei welches zutrifft.

Viele Grüße


----------



## chmee (11. Juni 2008)

Ich habe mal in den Header geschaut, den Rest überlasse ich Dir :



> ______________________ Date:05/29/2008   Time:12:30:01 ______________________
> Image Capture Source:	DC290
> Image Name:	/DC290_02/P0014048.TIF
> Capture Time/Date:	12:28:50 on 5/29/2008
> ...



Es ist also ein unkomprimiertes TIF, das es zu öffnen gilt.
mfg chmee


----------

